# Brake Pad question?



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everbody,
I've had my 2004 2.7t 6spd for 6 months now and am loving it. It really is the real "go anywhere" car.
My pad wear sensor is on so I figure it's time to upgrade the pads. Here's my queston.
Do all allroads have the 8 pad set up in the front? 
I remember reading somewhere that some ars had calipers that only needed 2 per side. 
Is there a quick way to make sure I have the 8 pad set up before I order up new pads?
Many thanks for any help.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Brake Pad question? (ErockBar1)*

according to a quick google search of vendors online, it would appear so.
http://www.bizrate.com/automot....html
also i know there was a brake option called "HP2"... it was a different/(upgrade?) to the OEM brakes. this might make a difference on which pads you need. do you know if you have the upgraded factory brakes?
my advice for something like this is to take it to a local shop you trust and have them look at it for you. also, are you planning on doing the install yourself? if you are, you should be able to tell, yourself, which setup it uses.
if you're not going to install them yourself, might just be better off letting the local shop who is going to install them worry about all that















good luck though.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

2004 v6 had FNR-G60 (single piston 2 pad)
2004 v8 had HP2 (dual piston 4 pad)
take the front wheel of and look


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (whitefish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitefish* »_2004 v6 had FNR-G60 (single piston 2 pad)
2004 v8 had HP2 (dual piston 4 pad)


and to compound on that, the HP2 was an option on the V6 IIRC.... so you'd really have to look if you don't know.


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Many thanks. I have an appointment to bring it in to the dealer for my 55K service. They are going to install the pads. I hoping my rotor are OK to get by as I plane to upgrade to some slotted ones in the near future.


----------

